# Great stuff vs. Handi foam



## Sivitri (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm about to attempt my first gs background, and I was just wondering which of these spray foams you guys think works better?
The handi foam seems like it would be better to me, being black and a closed cell foam. But the great stuff is a lot cheaper and easier to access than the handi foam.
Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Alex007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sivitri said:


> I'm about to attempt my first gs background, and I was just wondering which of these spray foams you guys think works better?
> The handi foam seems like it would be better to me, being black and a closed cell foam. But the great stuff is a lot cheaper and easier to access than the handi foam.
> Any thoughts appreciated.


 THEY SAY HANDI FOAM WORKS BETTER I DONT REALLY KNOW I USE COCO PANELS FOR MY BACKGROUNDS ON MY VIV BUT MANY USE HANDI FOAM BECAUSE ITS BLACK AND DRIES FASTER THAN THE GREAT STUFF. YOU COULD TRY TO PLAY WITH IT TO SEE WHAT YOU LIKE BETTER. ALEX


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Greatstuff poor color great volume.
Handi-foam poor volume great color.
Just saw new great stuff black for pond and waterfall down here. Curious.. about that one. $9. a can. ouch!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I've used the great stuff (black) pond and waterfall on two of my vivs, I like it because its the best of both worlds, black and great volume! I reccomend using eggcrate behind your greatstuff,,, gives it something to grab onto....


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

I am working on a 29 gallon bow front right now. I used Beckett's Pond foam that I got from Home Depot. It comes out a real dark gray. I found out about it from Cindy at http://www.vivariumconcepts.com. It works pretty well. It is a lot more expensive than great stuff. I ran out of the Beckett's and had to finish GS. 

The texture of the Beckett's is much more variable and course than the relatively smooth finish I got with the GS. The tank has been setting for two days now and the foam is really starting to set up. The GS is still kind of soft but the Beckett's is a little harder. 

I had a problem the last time I used both of these products. I siliconed the glass to hide the foam, but when the foam completely cured it pulled away from the glass. I had to rip it out and start over. No signs of that happening this time though, I guess I got it to stick better this time. 

I will post some pictures as soon as I learn how.


----------



## daemonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

As long as you go light on the layer thickness, it shouldn't pull away much.

I coat the glass with silicone though, and it doesn't pull away, period.


----------

